

Open Letter from human rights lawyer seeking lost documents sent to wikileaks - lawnchair_larry
http://nothingispermanent.blogspot.com/2011/08/open-letter.html

======
randomanonymous
Why would someone want to post this on a blog,? Unless that have a wish to
become a new target for the feds? Seems kind of odd someone posting up a story
like this in such a public place.

Something sounds very fishy with all this on top of that.

